# Cutting Long Mitered Corners



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I am looking to build a table with an open mitered corner box top. I am basically trying to get it to look like one of those floating box wall shelves, like this, except with legs.










Obviously, all the dimensions and such would be different, but the picture shows you the basic idea. I feel like there are oodles of stuff on how to cut mitered corners over a joint length of 3 inches or so, like on a regular box. I never recall seeing anyone talk about how to cut a mitered corner over a more substantial distance, like over a distance of 16 to 18 inches. I am thinking I should just make a crosscut sled with the blade tilted to 45 degrees. Any tips on this? I tried to search a little bit, but I can't figure out if there is a specific way to differentiate these "longer" miters from shorter miters such as box corners. Any help on how you do it or jigs you use would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I think with the slide board/sled, you've got it covered. I've done it for the last 40 years that way.
If the length is the same or shorter than the width, I just use my fence. Fortunately, I have a fence that allows 87" between the blade and fence, so cutting 18" long miters isn't an issue on longer stuff…........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The sled would be easiest. Remember your wood has to be perfectly flat, it there is any cup in the board that part will be higher as it passes over the blade, cutting the miter with a slight curve. So if the boards do have a small cup, press it flat against the saw table when cutting.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

or you could just use a good straight edge and a good circular saw with a good blade. I have been doing this for years on the job sight.


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

If you have a hand plane you can make a miter shooting board to make sure they mate perfectly.


----------

